# Pierrot Japanese patterns - all free



## Juden99 (Apr 5, 2014)

http://gosyo.co.jp/english/pattern/eHTML/pullover.html


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

Juden99 said:


> http://gosyo.co.jp/english/pattern/eHTML/pullover.html


There was a lot of really nice patterns but I am no where near the level of knitting/crocheting to figure out the pattern instructions the way they are presented. I can't imagine how many hours it would take, for me anyway. Some of you higher level knitters could probably do it. I downloaded 3 of the patterns, who knows how things might go. Probably just look at them.


----------



## Klipsie (Mar 7, 2014)

Juden99 said:


> http://gosyo.co.jp/english/pattern/eHTML/pullover.html


Beautiful patterns. Thank you.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

A treasure trove! Did you notice how all the sweaters are for only one size--37"? Fortunately, that's my size! Also, interesting how the # of stitches to cast on, etc., are only included in the schematic. In all, very clear and simple.


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

joycevv said:


> A treasure trove! Did you notice how all the sweaters are for only one size--37"? Fortunately, that's my size! Also, interesting how the # of stitches to cast on, etc., are only included in the schematic. In all, very clear and simple.


I hadn't even figured that out. I do have a centimeter table. I guess I will have to get it out and see, at least, the size of the tops. But if they are all the same size, which would be a little small for me, it would take more work to do all the increases it would take for me.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I have been saving Pierrot patterns for quite a while and want to make a few. They are beautiful.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you for posting this link. It is very interesting seeing the construction of some of these. Beautiful!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ooo, thank you for posting this. It's one of the many sites that I have forgotten.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

They are beautiful, but not my size! Of course I could probably find someone they would fit.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Maudellen (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks. Found a lovely summer pullover.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Some beautiful patterns, thanks for the link


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

Pretty patterns, but I fear I'll have to give up crocheting if the newest version of pattern only comes in chart format. Although at first glance it looks simple enough, my eyesight simply doesn't cooperate and all the little circle and slashes just run together. Would be nice if pattern writers would offer both charts and written instructions!


----------



## chimama (Nov 21, 2013)

thanks!! great selection of patterns!!


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

SharonM said:


> Pretty patterns, but I fear I'll have to give up crocheting if the newest version of pattern only comes in chart format. Although at first glance it looks simple enough, my eyesight simply doesn't cooperate and all the little circle and slashes just run together. Would be nice if pattern writers would offer both charts and written instructions!


I can relate to this. I can do a very small number of charts but I would probably have to write out directions from the very beginning of these nice tops I liked. Not that far into this hobby. Just me


----------



## rxhunt (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you so much for the link to these patterns. I spent an enjoyable 30 minutes understanding what the schematic notations meant in terms of decreases, etc. and the final simplicity of the pattern has an elegance about it.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you for site.


----------



## irishsmitty (Apr 20, 2011)

I would love to find the yarn


----------



## skkp (Feb 13, 2011)

You can google Japanese knitting symbols and web sites come up with all kinds of cheat sheets as to what the directions and charts mean. Once you see that the patterns are really very straightforward and a really smart way to design a knitted garment. There is also a Japanese pattern group on Ravelry where you can email questions, etc.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for the link. I didn't know they had patterns in english ...


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

They are lovely patterns. However they are TOO clever for me. I just can't understand them!


----------



## KathrynJG (May 23, 2013)

guen12 said:


> There was a lot of really nice patterns but I am no where near the level of knitting/crocheting to figure out the pattern instructions the way they are presented. I can't imagine how many hours it would take, for me anyway. Some of you higher level knitters could probably do it. I downloaded 3 of the patterns, who knows how things might go. Probably just look at them.


I was equally baffled until my LYS offered a class on reading Japanese patterns. Suddenly, it was remarkable how easy these are. The woman who owns Habu Textiles taught my class.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## sallysilly (Apr 2, 2013)

I love their patterns but the are so small. I have to swatch and completely re write. Has anyone bought their yarns? They seem to have cashmere and silks at really good prices.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

There are gorgeous patterns there thanks for the link. Once you find the meanings of the graphs they are really quite easy to figure out.


----------



## KathrynJG (May 23, 2013)

sallysilly said:


> I love their patterns but the are so small. I have to swatch and completely re write. Has anyone bought their yarns? They seem to have cashmere and silks at really good prices.


I went on a Craft Cruises Knitting trip to China and Japan last year. We bought lots of cashmere and silk blend yarns along the way that were of very good quality at extremely good prices. I am only guessing but I think Cashmere is easier to get there than cotton or wool. It might be worth a try.

One of the Chinese brands I bought was Lotus Yarn now sold in the US at:

http://www.trendsetteryarns.com/lotusyarns.asp


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Beautiful patterns, have put that site in my favorites. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

These are gorgeous! Thanks.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> Thanks for the link.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I recently bought the "Japanese Stitches Bible" in English by Ms. Hitomi _[sp?]_.
_ Japanese knit patterns are in chart form and the symbols are standard;
so once you have memorized a pattern, it's only doing the same knitting
you have always done, Knit, Purl, YO, etc. :sm19:

I am working out the stitch combinations for practice, one by one. 
I figure by the time I retire [in about 130 days],
I will know enough to tackle at least one of them._

Wish me luck :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Juden99 said:


> http://gosyo.co.jp/english/pattern/eHTML/pullover.html


I love these patterns. I've knitted a couple and got several more on my to-do list.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you for sharing


----------

